# Echo PB-251 Zama RB-K85



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I have been having problems starting it lately (+ 5yrs old). 

The diaphragm ass'y metering was ripped so I replaced it. I can start it now sometimes (not easy) but it won't stay running and lacks power. 

Since it doesn't start right up all the time the spark plug does get wet. I do get a spark when I check. 

I read in a post that the flywheel key shearing was a problem with this model? Anyone know about this being true?

Is there a way to remove the carb jet plug so I can clean and adjust the jet on this model?

I am running out of ideas, Help...

Thanks


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried a new plug, clean all of the ports in the carb with carb spray? Not sure why the key would shear on a blower. Keys usually shear due to sudden stop on the engine. With the shroud off you should be able to see if the key is sheared. I do not believe there is a removable jet on these carbs.


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes I have tried a new plug and have taken the carb apart and cleaned the it with carb cleaner. I will take the shroud off and check the key to make sure. 

thanks for your reply.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Does it feel like it has good compression?


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes, there was a problem with the flywheel key shearing on this blower. I had one in the shop a little while ago. The flywheel key is built into the flywheel. A new flywheel is cost prohibitive for a customer. I was able to pick up a used one on ebay. I thinkt I used a screw or a pick to remove the cap. In addition to the possible flywheel key problem, the symptoms you mention lead me to believe crankshaft seals.


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I am having a problem getting the last screw out before i can remove the shroud. Need to go buy an easy out before I can look at the flywheel.

Thanks for all the help everyone. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I got the shroud off but I am not sure what is the best/safe method to removing the flywheel without damaging it?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

According to John Lolli in a post above, the flywheel key is integral with the flywheel, so there's no reason to worry about damaging it. If there is a couple or three threaded bosses in the flywheel, they're meant to be used with a steering wheel type puller. If no threads or no puller available, thread the flywheel nut on till it's flush with the end of the crank, pry under the flywheel with a large screwdriver or small prybar and smack the nut with a hammer. You would need to give it a real good shot, not just "hit" it.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

Here is a parts breakdown for the blower. The flywheel is held on by what echo calls a hub. It unscrews from the crankshaft. Place some starter cord into the cylinder to hold the piston while you remove the hub. The flywheel then pulls off.

http://www.echo-usa.com/getattachment/5033ceaa-da97-4714-b52b-08bbebdce99c/PB251e_09_122910.pdf


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

A small tap from behind the flywheel with some WD40, punch and hammer did it. 

The key was damaged so unless I am able to find a flywheel on ebay I will be looking to buy a new blower. 

I like echo products but I don't think I would buy another PB-251 due to the flywheel design. Does anyone know if the PB-250 uses the same type flywheel.

Any suggestions on a different make hand held blower? 

Thanks for all the help...


----------

